# SURABAYA | Grand Aston Tunjungan | Hotel | 23 fl | U/C



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Surabaya - Indonesia*


Name : Grand Aston Tunjungan Hotel 
Floor : 23
Tower : 1
Function : Hotel
Location : Jl Tunjungan, Surabaya
Status : Under Construction


Rendering :


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Update : *



richgun17 said:


> _image hosted on *flickr*_





detta.priyandika said:


> 14-Agustus-2012





detta.priyandika said:


> *update* 16 September





andrew anthony said:


> menambahkan..
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





andrew anthony said:


> Update 29-09-12
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





detta.priyandika said:


> *Update 27-Oktober*


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Update :*



gendusanfield said:


> Progress 28-10-2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nidjiholic said:


> *today* 11-11-12
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nidjiholic said:


> *25-11-12*
> 
> progres ke level 20





pecinta_surabaya said:


> 18 12 2012 (sory foto lama)





ray_sby said:


> update aston hari ini dari kejahuan :cheers:





Rivadh said:


> Progress per tggl 7/12





nidjiholic said:


> *progres hari ini 09-12-12*


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Update :*



detta.priyandika said:


> update 15/12/12





richgun17 said:


> _image hosted on *flickr*_





B738 said:


> Diambil kemarin, udah lumayan tinggi ya....=)





nidjiholic said:


> 06-01-2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...





magali said:


>





detta.priyandika said:


> ^^ berarti masih kurang 2 lantai lagi ya ?
> 
> *Update 20 Februari - 21 lantai *





allboutvic said:


> Update 22/02/2013
> Project Aston Tunjungan Surabaya
> ^^
> Tampak depan
> ...





magali said:


>





detta.priyandika said:


> masih tetep
> 27-April


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update


nidjiholic said:


> 23-06-2013


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update :apple:



nidjiholic said:


> 05-07-2013





nidjiholic said:


> 14-08-2013


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

on top floors looks will be any revolving restaurant regarding from rendering pictures.


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

^^ yes on the top floors there will be a revolving restaurant looks like rendering picture :cheers:


----------



## lia.us (May 17, 2013)

nice project , i like the design of revolving restaurant on top floors ,


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update today :apple:

*


ray_sby said:


> update 17 february 2014


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update latest progres

*


andrew anthony said:


>


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*latest update :apple:

*


allboutvic said:


> Update Grand Aston Hotel Tunjungan Surabaya 24/03/2014 : :cheers:
> 
> Lobby Depan
> ^^
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*latest update :apple:

*


albaroyo said:


> 2 April 2014


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Latest update :apple:*



>


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*latets update :apple:*



afik_007 said:


> Update 31/5/14
> 
> IMG_20140528_133513R by hanafi_isstt, on Flickr


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

delete


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

double post


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

next


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

next 1


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Latest update :apple:

*


nidjiholic said:


>





detta.priyandika said:


>


----------



## cak cuk (Apr 1, 2014)

*Latest progress*



cak cuk said:


> https://instagram.com/hangga_zein/





detta.priyandika said:


> 1 Agustus


----------

